# dental assistants wantedd



## camartin (Mar 10, 2012)

Dental nurses wanted i sydney please call Carolyn om 0439758874


----------



## Emma1986 (Apr 3, 2012)

camartin said:


> Dental nurses wanted i sydney please call Carolyn om 0439758874


Hello,

I am a qaulified dental nurse and have been nursing for 3 years. i currently live in the UK but I am wanting to move to Austrailia and continue nursing, how do i go about applying for the vacancies you have and are they willing to sponsor you?

Thanks
Emma


----------



## tideocean24 (Apr 13, 2012)

is the job offer still on?


----------

